# Mirrors ok?



## TRueLife (Jan 5, 2016)

I recently acquired a lost racing pigeon, and while letting it explore the apartment, we discovered that it loves to hang out on our wall mounted coat hanger because there's a mirror on it. I was looking for a mirror then to put in here cage and ran across an article stating that mirrors are bad for birds because it harms them psychologically. Is there any truth to this, in your experience? She doesn't have a mate and this seems like a nice way to keep her "company" while we're at work.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

If she is calm and she is not fighting the mirror or stressed out about fighting the image then I don't see a reason why not. But it depends IMO. (Iam assuming you know 100% she is a hen from the appearance of eggs)

I think it is just a matter of differing birds doing different things and males can be stressed if they want to fight it, or obsess over it like some parakeets I have seen. Just use common sense on how it is affecting you're bird.


----------



## TRueLife (Jan 5, 2016)

Well, I'm not 100% sure it's a female, no. I haven't had it sexed and I've seen no eggs. I guess I just get that vibe and she looks more feminine (longer beak, smaller head, wide vent, etc.). I could easily be wrong. I had a cockatiel many years ago that didn't lay eggs for 2 years. "His" name was Spike, lol. So yeah, I'm familiar with that surprise.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We have always given our pigeons mirrors. They seem to really enjoy them.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

I think it is best to have a bird socialize in reality with his own kind. Having a relationship with mirror showing it's own reflection disrupts. Just as a human child should probably not think of his reflection as his buddy, he needs REAL peers. A bird getting used to this unnatural friend (or foe) may make it hard for him or her to accept another real pigeon down the road if it is a lone pigeon. Situations change all the time for people as well as the pigeons they keep.


----------



## TRueLife (Jan 5, 2016)

I would like to get another pigeon down the road to keep her company. I think that would be best, ands her cage can certainly support and second bird. Until then, though, I just want to make sure she's happy.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

TRueLife said:


> I would like to get another pigeon down the road to keep her company. I think that would be best, ands her cage can certainly support and second bird. Until then, though, I just want to make sure she's happy.


That sounds reasonable. With this info, then I would not let her have the mirror, it could cause problems introducing the new pigeon. They pair up in pigeons mind (with mirror) that is if it's not fighting it ,and can defend their "mate "and territory, the latter even without a mirror.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeons don't fight with mirrors. A male pigeon will admire himself in the mirror while a hen pigeon may choose to lay next to it.
When raising a single baby, it's very important to give them a mirror so they will recognize their own kind.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I did have a young male that did fight with the pigeon in the mirror. He would attack it and get very aggressive. May not be the usual response, but is how he reacted. So all depends on the bird.
But I think that if you were concerned about him viewing it as his mate, and not wanting to mate up with another bird later, then it would probably be fine if you just remove the mirror before trying to mate him up later on.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I had a male Diamond Dove that became extremely aggressive having a mirror in his cage. Even after I removed it, he attacked his reflection on the side of my toaster! In fact, whenever, I let him out of his cage, he immediately flew over to my toaster and started pecking it.... and I mean *attacking* it. This would have been amusing but his aggressive behavior carried over to his relations with his mates. It was like the mirror "charged him" up.

So a mirror may be OK but if the bird becomes obsessed with it or extra agressive, then maybe _not_ such a good idea.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Of age pigeons and all kinds of birds can and will fight with mirrors causing stress. It just depends on the pigeon. For a hand raised baby perhaps that is the only reason to use it at that time, IF there is no other pigeons to socialize with and learn from , which is less than ideal and unusual if one is a rehabber. So I'm sure it does not come up as a need much. I can see a squab still in the nest and being fed think the image is its nest mate. Perhaps that gives comfort? We can never know for sure.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well a lone baby _does_ happen often, so mirrors are very good for them. Normally when one is rescued, it _is _alone. And females do find them comforting, as they will often just lie by it as if for company. Sometimes a male will fight with the image but not always.

If the male does get aggressive toward it, then of course it should be removed, but if not, then a mirror can be comforting to a pigeon, as they don't feel so alone.


----------



## TRueLife (Jan 5, 2016)

Well it's now gotten to the point where she will pick any mirror in the house and just sit in front of it for as long as she's allowed. So not sure how I should view that, as a good thing or a bad thing. She isn't aggressive at all, but definitely likes to stay in front of a mirror if possible. She even gave up her favorite spot on the living room lamp (don't worry, it's not hot) in favor of a mirror in the hallway. It has a ledge on it and she just sits there for hours. Starting to think I need to get one in the cage.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would put one in the cage. A good sized one can be found at Big Lots or Job Lot for cheap enough. Sounds as though she finds it comforting. Some people even give them stuffed animals to snuggle with. I had a male flown from one coast to the other with a stuffed hedgehog.


----------



## TRueLife (Jan 5, 2016)

Interesting development today. On Friday, I put a small mirror in Freya's cage. Nothing really happened yesterday. But today, "she" started making a loud cooing ruckus while in her cage. I went to see what was going on, thinking she was having a seizure or something, but it looks like "she" was arguing with the mirror. She stopped as soon as I peeked around the corner to see what she was up to.

So....now I have to wonder if this is a male. Is it more likely due to this behavior? Is it a good idea to take the mirror out of the cage? We've been letting "her" fly around the house and hang out in front of any mirror she likes without seeing this, until today. My wife said she did the same thing earlier today in front of a larger mirror in the dining room. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most likely a male then.


----------

